# Diluting Liquid Soap Paste



## craftgirl08 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is there a "rule of thumb" for diluting liquid soap paste?  Any help will be much appreciated 

Brenda


----------



## lsg (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is a reference chart.  I tend not to use so much water, that way I don't have to worry about using a thickener.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... ntable.htm


----------

